# Sprayed in heat reflective paint?



## imola ghost (Aug 26, 2008)

Has anyone used such a product and did/have you noticed any benefits?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

imola ghost said:


> Has anyone used such a product and did/have you noticed any benefits?


In what application. If it sounds to good to be true, it usually it is.

You cannot replace proper insulation and air sealing with a miracle cure.


----------



## imola ghost (Aug 26, 2008)

In the attic on the back side of the roof. I'm not saying to use this as a miracle cure all for insulation. However it looks promising when used along with some good attic ventilation and insulation.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

imola ghost said:


> In the attic on the back side of the roof. I'm not saying to use this as a miracle cure all for insulation. However it looks promising when used along with some good attic ventilation and insulation.


From a theoretic standpoint, attic temperatures are inconsequential.

Where attic temperatures create issues are for homes with zone HVAC systems in the attic, ductwork, kneewalls, etc.

All of those scenarios overly stress what are inadequate insulation levels on vertical kneewalls, around ductwork lines, and the air handler itself.

A radiant barrier stapled to the underside of the rafters/trusses is a well proven application and seems to work quite well in these scenarios.


----------



## imola ghost (Aug 26, 2008)

I live in Florida and we have all of our duct work in the attic. 

The radiant barrier that I'm speaking of is the spray in kind, not the one you staple to the attic rafters. 

What I'm trying to do is conserve energy. I know my house has leaks in the duct work and I'm working on fixing this. I'm just trying to find little things that can contribute to conserving. Like sealing up light fixtures, electrical outlets. 

I'd like to find a place to buy some spray foam like "Great Stuff" but in larger quantity, hopefully cheaper than Home Depot/Lowes would have it. Mastic paint and aluminum tape to seal up the duct work and vents.


----------



## RBean (Oct 2, 2011)

Here’s the search results link for insulation scams handled by the Federal Trade Commission: *http://tinyurl.com/6hl77qj*
Regarding insulation and reflectivity - there are an abundance of science based studies carried out by building science researchers at various universities and government run laboratories from all over the world…general advice is to treat insulation and reflective claims with a great deal of suspicion unless validated by independent third party testing from an accredited laboratory. In the U.S. some States have departments dealing with materials of construction, and in Canada there is the Canadian Construction Materials Centre operated by the National Research Council – Institute for Research In Construction. If a product has been reported on by these resources you’ll have reduced your chances of being scammed.
For some entertaining reading on the subject of insulative paints, Google, "Alton King" +Super Therm…every dog has his day in court and this huckster became the victim of his own bite.


----------



## imola ghost (Aug 26, 2008)

The paint I'm speaking of is the thermal reflective aluminum paint. It's not the same as insulation or insulation paint [which I've never heard of].


----------



## RBean (Oct 2, 2011)

I understand imola ghost that your post was for thermal reflective aluminum paint - the resources and message is still applicable. 

Have you been to these pages:
http://www.ornl.gov/sci/ees/etsd/btric/RadiantBarrier/index.shtml
http://www.rimainternational.org/index.php/technical/ircc/

The second link has a review of 19 different coatings of which six met the ASTM criteria for an interior coating intended to reduce radiant heat transfer....as per my comment above, "treat insulation and reflective claims with a great deal of suspicion"...in the case of the RIMA report only 32% of the tested products could pass the Interior Radiation Control Coating requirement...or 68% of those tested failed to meet the ASTM criteria.

See this court record from an FTC lawsuit against a seller of products which fall into the category of "thermal reflective aluminum paint" 
http://www.ftc.gov/os/caselist/0723238/090305sumpoleccmpt.pdf


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Good information there.

I would seal up the envelope as you are starting to do first. Get proper insulation down after that.

Once you have completed those two items, put some radiant foil across the rafters/trusses and go with that option.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I have not used it myself.
The effectiveness of Radiant Barriers is a subject that has been debated frequently ( do a search). Myself, I tend to believe they can be effective in certain climates.
A radiant barrier is normally a thin aluminum sheet. I have seen advertisements for paint with aluminum specs in it that is supposed to be a radiant barrier. But myself, I think the Detroit Lions have a better chance of winning the superbowl than a paint with aluminum specs in it being an effective radiant barrier.


----------

